# Rain X?



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone who knows about using thus for your screen: do you get the windshield washer fluid ("Bug Wash")?

Or is it the glass cleaner (2 in 1 + rain repellant)?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I just used the glass cleaner one (2 in 1) this afternoon. Seems to be making a slight difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I prefer rubbing my screen on my shirt.


----------



## burnmatoaka (Nov 8, 2011)

That's a really good idea. I'm a try it on my tablet right now.

Sent from my ADR6300 using RootzWiki


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah cause there's a bunch of different rain x products. There's windshield washer fluid, bug and tar remover, glass cleaner + rain repellant 2 on 1, and more! lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Ignore my post


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

tongue lick and shirt wipe for me, it works wonders


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

sounds like a good idea but at the same time I don't think the chemicals in the rainx are good for an LCD screen. Don't get mad if the pixels start dying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I prefer rubbing my screen on my shirt.


Yup me too, the old school tried and true r.o.t.m. (rub on shirt method)








That's an old Indian trick my grandpa taught me. Unless it says" rain x-for gnex screen on the bottle......it might make a good teeth whitener too but I'll never know. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> sounds like a good idea but at the same time I don't think the chemicals in the rainx are good for an LCD screen. Don't get mad if the pixels start dying.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


errrr, I can't tell if you're trolling...

good day.


----------



## BradM23 (Jan 12, 2012)

LCD cleaner ftw. Works great on screen protectors also. Why try rain x? Its not like you need to protect it from water.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

BradM23 said:


> LCD cleaner ftw. Works great on screen protectors also. Why try rain x? Its not like you need to protect it from water.


Rain-X might actually be a good idea. Or maybe the anti-fog stuff that Rain-X makes. Its not about protecting it from rain but rather a very thin barrier that fills in gaps in the glass to make it very smooth and hopefully not smudge. I don't think it would last too long though with your fingers rubbing against it and being put in and taken out of your pocket.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

The anti moisture one worked great on my dx.
Idk if I would try on this screen since it's oleophobic already


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> tongue lick and shirt wipe for me, it works wonders


Lolwut? You know how nasty that is right? Do you t least use hand sanitizer after every time you touch something?

*shudder*


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

And guys don't forget to use Armorall for all of the plastic shiny parts !
Chopper can you tell if this is trolling ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

laureanop said:


> And guys don't forget to use Armorall for all of the plastic shiny parts !
> Chopper can you tell if this is trolling ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I use tire shine on the battery as well. After spraying the internals with some wheel cleaner. 
I also keep a "New Car" Christmas tree inside the battery cover.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I use tire shine on the battery as well. After spraying the internals with some wheel cleaner.
> I also keep a "New Car" Christmas tree inside the battery cover.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


that's the way to go bro !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

Ive tried it on my Droid x. It didn't last very long and wasn't worth the effort. I don't run any screen protectors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBears (Dec 11, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> Lolwut? You know how nasty that is right? Do you t least use hand sanitizer after every time you touch something?
> 
> *shudder*


Haha I hope you don't eat in any restaurants if you think that's nasty...


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys what oil weight do you use? Is synthetic ok? My phone has been knocking a bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> Guys what oil weight do you use? Is synthetic ok? My phone has been knocking a bit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oil isn't going to help knocking, phone or engine. Just saying...


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> Guys what oil weight do you use? Is synthetic ok? My phone has been knocking a bit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Definitely use synthetic. It has a much higher burn temperature. Great protection for the worst conditions.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Oil isn't going to help knocking, phone or engine. Just saying...


not necessary . Change it every 10 rom flashes and regular should be fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been refilling my battery with 91 octane fuel instead of 87 and have been getting better battery life.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I just installed a cold air intake and HID's. Phone is faster, and now the screen is bright as shit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

Can we please stop with all this bull s..t ? Everybody knows you don't get better battery with 91 octane

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

With STP I get 1 screen on hour per mAH

sent from Galaxy Nexus by tapatalk


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

There is more trollin on this thread than my whole Facebook news feed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> sounds like a good idea but at the same time I don't think the chemicals in the rainx are good for an LCD screen. Don't get mad if the pixels start dying.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Rain-X's primary active ingredient are polysiloxanates, the primary one being hydroxy-terminated polydimethylsiloxane. [16] The polysiloxanes have functional groups that bind to the hydroxyl group of the glass surface. [17]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

ap4tor said:


> Rain-X's primary active ingredient are polysiloxanates, the primary one being hydroxy-terminated polydimethylsiloxane. [16] The polysiloxanes have functional groups that bind to the hydroxyl group of the glass surface. [17]
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


great copy and paste from the Wikipedia page ! Now I reeaaally know if it's good for the screen or not !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

laureanop said:


> Can we please stop with all this bull s..t ? Everybody knows you don't get better battery with 91 octane
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Would you believe it at least makes the phone run faster??


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

laureanop said:


> great copy and paste from the Wikipedia page ! Now I reeaaally know if it's good for the screen or not !
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Regardless of where he got the info, it's a treatment for glass and you're treating glass. The "screen" element of the screen is behind glass. Nothing on the glass is going to kill pixels that are behind the glass.

Now, back to the real problem at hand....where do I put the headlight fluid?


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Now, back to the real problem at hand....where do I put the headlight fluid?


The headlight fluid is behind the dual overhead cam, just under the supercharger.

Pro tip: you can use horn fluid instead. It's cheaper and boosts speaker volume.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> The headlight fluid is behind the dual overhead cam, just under the supercharger.
> 
> Pro tip: you can use horn fluid instead. It's cheaper and boosts speaker volume.


Man, horn fluid is banned in my state. That's OK though because my speaker is plenty loud enough.


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> Would you believe it at least makes the phone run faster??


That's why I never buy white phones. They don't seem to run as fast as the black ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find good prices on muffler bearings?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Here there be trolls...!!


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't believe this thread is still open.

Spraying chemicals on a phone screen that is fortified *may* decrease the integrity of the fortification, which is done by a chemical process.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> I can't believe this thread is still open.
> 
> Spraying chemicals on a phone screen that is fortified *may* decrease the integrity of the fortification, which is done by a chemical process.


It may be a chemical process, but it's done while it's still molten. Once it forms a crystalline structure, it's pretty set. Unless they do something after the glass cools, but that I'm not sure about.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I prefer rubbing my screen on my shirt.


This way is the best way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It may be a chemical process, but it's done while it's still molten. Once it forms a crystalline structure, it's pretty set. Unless they do something after the glass cools, but that I'm not sure about.


That's the problem. We don't know the process, but we do know that it is fortified. We don't know what chemical they used, and we don't know how this mystery chemical will react to whatever they put in Rain X. I can't believe some the questions I am seeing in general lately.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Since this thread is 90% jokes we will just shut it down.


----------

